# Flashlight?



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

Hello all, I was thinking and had the idea that when you turn off the lights and put a flashlight over the tank, such as when you are taking a shot of a singular plant or fish etc, it makes a real cool effect. This may be a dumb idea, but seems cool looking just looking at it. Has anyone else tried that?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

i wonder what it would look like with a million candle power handheld spotlight?


----------

